# Hello!



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum roud:


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you! It's strange being in a different time zone to many people!

I found out the person was ENTP by asking them a pared-down version of an MB quiz, just do they get energy from being around others or do they have to be alone for a bit afterwards to recharge - that sort of thing. The profile does seem to match him too now that I have looked it up. He's very sociable, when you walk down the street with him he stops to have about 10 chats with friends, very clever and very opinionated.


----------

